# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Problem connecting to Putty using VB script in Excel macro

## sourabhhsinha12a

Hi All,
I am writing a program where on the click of a button in the excel sheet,i will be able to run a Ksh in putty and also get the pass/fail status displayed in the excel sheet based on the result displayed in putty.
I am currently not able to send values to putty from excel.I am able to start putty app and activate it but not able to go any further.I have shared below the program that i have written till now.Request people to help on this. On the step to enter the UserId,nothing happens .




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## vlady

Welcome to the forum. Thank you for joining.









Mod Note: To other Mod's this has a copy to the proper subforum. Pls. don't move. Thanks

----------

